# Where is Tvalko?



## Uzma Shaheen (Nov 11, 2014)

She was amazing with formulas and I hope she is ok


----------



## RoryA (Nov 12, 2014)

*He* is fine - he just chooses to post elsewhere these days.


----------



## Uzma Shaheen (Nov 13, 2014)

:/)thank you


----------

